# Hawaii Reviews for August 2007



## billhall (Aug 4, 2007)

Hawaii Reviews for August 2007


----------



## billhall (Aug 4, 2007)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      7/06/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   Steve Waldmann​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      7/20/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui,    7/21/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:   John and Amalia Mueller​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Pahio Bali Hai, Kauai,  7/08/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Bali Hai 
Reviewer:   John and Amalia Mueller​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 8, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui,  7/22/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:   Kirk & Cindy MacArthur​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 8, 2007)

*Kahana Falls,Maui, 7/19/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:   Stephen & Kimberly Hess​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 8, 2007)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 7/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 9, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui,  7/07/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 12, 2007)

*Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai , Oahu*

*Reviews received and posted*


Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai (Shell Vacations Club) 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 12, 2007)

*Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  07/28/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Gary & Joy Robinson​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 20, 2007)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 8/11/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:   Luanne Moyer​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 20, 2007)

*Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  06/30/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 22, 2007)

*Cliffs Club,  Kauai,    4/01/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


The Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:   Mitch Che​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 22, 2007)

*Maui Sunset, Maui, 6/20/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Maui Sunset 
Reviewer:    Timm & Kay Rodgers​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 25, 2007)

*Alii Kai II, Kauai, 8-11-07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Alii Kai II 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

